# Anyone here an accountant?



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Anybody here an accountant?

Do you think it's a good job for those who suffer with SAD? And do you need to be good in advanced mathematics?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

My dad has one....


----------



## Liability (Jan 11, 2013)

i started my first accounting job last september.
Honestly, the work you do is very non-social. I stay in my office and im on the computer alot away from people. However, I feel like it almost hurts you because its so easy to just hide in your office all day while your other coworkers take a break to walk around and build relationships with your coworkers. There are quite frequent work parties, golfing events and lunches which you are expected to go to. I can only make excuses for missing so many and i'm finding each and every day that it is CRUCIAL to beat SA to succeed in this career path. Without networking or basic interpersonal skills I will find it very hard to advance in my career.
Keep in mind I work for a small company and have no idea how the large company dynamic would work.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes. It's probably better than most jobs for people with SA. Depends on where you work. And, you do not need advanced math.


----------



## wawesome (Oct 22, 2013)

Think this is a double edged sword and depends on the type of accounting you get into. I am a CPA and have worked in both the public accounting doing taxes and audits, and no am with a multi-national distillery. I do love my job now as it is in a interesting field. 

About the mathematics, you do not need to be advanced. I would actually argue you need to improve at basic bookkeeping, Microsoft EXCEL!!!!!!!!!!, and problem solving techniques. 

I do feel the main thing holding me back in my career is my SAD and overcoming it though. You do work a lot at a computer, but you have to have people skills to be able to talk with customers, teammates, bosses, etc. Granted you don't have to be good at sales, but just being able to communicate with others. In any field you go into, people want to work with people they like.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Accounting is absolutely terrible, and I can say that because I have spent my time in misery with the last 2 classes to graduate. Sitting at a computer all day stressed out about your job, personality, and mistakes is putting you in the fast lane to make you sick. If your goal is to work endlessly and make money, have at it. 

I went to one of the public firms and wasn't surprised at the people there. It's 70-80 hour work weeks doing nothing but tedious and monotonous work that will drive you insane. Getting up at 3 am on a Saturday and coming home at 8 at night isn't that great. They prefer to hire young graduates who aren't tied down to a mortgage, who don't have a family, who need the experience, and who have a lot of student loans. It's a slap to the wrist if you don't realize it. 

Want a job in government or industry? Tough luck! An accounting degree won't get you there right away, you'll need about 3 years of experience to do basic accounts receivable, and about 8.5 working with Oracle or Quickbooks. As some will tell you, it takes a lot of butt kissing to really advance in your career, and it also helps to have a lot of connections. 

Accounting or not, I just don't think that's a sensible way to deal with SA. Do yourself a favor and stay out of it. Once you become exposed to a fear, the less it will make you fearful and the more confidence you'll build. I'm not saying go into sales or management, but don't think you need to hibernate in mediocrity to make things better.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

I definitely wouldn't go into accounting just because you think it's SA friendly. You're still working with other people and in this case dealing with their monies. Believe me I had a job in accounting for a small business and that was one of the worst experiences of my life.

But, if that's what you like and that's where you feel your skill-set is go for it. I just don't think it's smart to choose accounting just because it's more social anxiety friendly.


----------

